# portable coleman stove that uses white gas...worth keeping?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a coleman stove I bought 15 years ago that has about 30 minutes of use and is neatly packed away. I wonder if its worth keeping. Gas is around 10 bucks while propane is around 15 bucks for 20 lbs. I have thought about selling the stove and going with a propane one.

thoughts


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I think we still have our camping stove like this from years past. We use to get the white gas a an Amoco gas station. Don't know if you can get the ..white..gas anymore. I would keep it..what the heck...you won't get very much $$ for it. I think I'll ask around and see if you can still get the white gas and what was and is the difference in the white gas and the gas we use today..???


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it is clean, in good shape, and has a red fuel tank, I would consider buying it from you.


----------



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

I would keep it
For around $20 you can get a propane converter for it and have dual fuel capability


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

White gas is unleaded gas.
Rick


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

rwur961615 said:


> White gas is unleaded gas.
> Rick


NO it's not. I have Coleman fuel that's 30 plus years old with no additives and works fine. Here's a post I took from AR15 of what Coleman fuel really is and why it's not unleaded gas though back the early 70's unleaded gas was called white gas because it was clear compared to leaded gas. 

Coleman fuel is gasoline, without all the additives. Hence why it's called white gas. It's much more shelf-stable.

Coleman fuel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

White gas, exemplified by Coleman Camp Fuel, is a common naphtha-based fuel used in many lanterns and torchesColeman fuel is a petroleum naphtha product marketed by The Coleman Company. Historically called white gas (not White spirit), it is a liquid petroleum fuel (100% light hydrotreated distillate) sold in one gallon cans.[1] It is used primarily for fueling lanterns and camp stoves. Originally, it was simply casing-head gas or drip gas which has similar properties. Drip gas was sold commercially at gas stations and hardware stores in North America until the early 1950's. The White gas sold today is a similar product but is produced at refineries with the benzene removed.[2]

Coleman fuel is a mixture of cyclohexane, nonane, octane, heptane, and pentane.[3]

Though Coleman fuel has an octane rating of 50 to 55 and a flammability similar to gasoline, it has none of the additives found in modern gasoline and cannot be used as a substitute for gasoline, kerosene or diesel fuel in modern engines.[4] Its high heat of combustion and lack of octane boosting additives like tetra-ethyl lead will destroy engine valves, and its low octane rating would produce knocking.[4]


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

You can get cans of white gas at most places like Meijer, Walmart, Kmart, etc. It's definitely worth keeping. I use coleman lanterns in the barn as there is no electricity there. White gas appliances have a place in your preps.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wrongwayrick said:


> I would keep it
> For around $20 you can get a propane converter for it and have dual fuel capability


Exactly.... I've got one of these converters, just in case... that way you have multiple ways of camp cooking...


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

When living in Texas and during our 3 week utility outage after Hurricane Rita, I was really glad I had my old trusty Coleman stove and the little oven that is probably 30 or more years old. We had coffee and hot meals. It uses very little fuel and I don't think we used much over a gallon the whole time.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks CB,

It has been in a tub for years. I may look into a converter. Just going over my options here....BTW, yes, it has a red tank.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

YES! If it is good shape.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

While Coleman fuel(white gas) is not nolead gasoline you can use nolead gas in Coleman items. Do it outside as the adtivites can be harmful if used inside. Some will tell you you can not use nolead gas in Coleman items how many of the people saying this have tried to do it? I have and it works. Do not use ethanol.
Steve


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I would sell it. Maybe you can trade it for a propane stove with someone. At least try to sell it for the cost of a 20 pound tank of propane.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Might not be important for your situation, but there is a big difference in propane and white gas appliances in cold weather situations. The white gas will work everytime in cold temps (I'm talking about cold winter temps like -30, not +20), but that's not the case with propane.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The cheapest change is to convert it to use propane. 

I went on the web searching for changing a Coleman Fuel stove over to auto gas. What I found was: Coleman Duel Fuel for old stove. It was in a site called: INSTRUCTABLES 

There are many ideas presented and I only read a couple. 

*When changing a stove over to another fuel the stove was not designed for extreme care should be taken.*


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Where would one get one of these propane converters. Link please so I know what to look for. Would it work for a lantern, too?


----------

